# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  सूर्य नमस्कार : एक सम्पूर्ण योग व्यायाम

## Munneraja

प्राचीन समय से "सूर्य नमस्कार" को शारीरिक सञ्चालन के लिए एक महत्वपूर्ण व्यायाम माना गया, इसमें वे सब स्थितियां हैं जो शरीर के सभी अंगों को सही रूप से कार्य करते रखने के लिए जरूरी हैं. 

यहाँ पूर्ण सूर्य नमस्कार की स्थितियां दर्शाई जा रही हैं



  surya namaskaar ek sampurna yog vayayaam
Position of surya namaskaar
Suryanamaskaar ki sthitiyaa.

----------


## Munneraja

सूर्य नमस्कार की पहली स्थिति
http://forum.hindivichar.coms/attachm...4&d=1293448110

----------


## Munneraja

सूर्य नमस्कार की दूसरी स्थिति

----------


## Munneraja

सूर्य नमस्कार की तीसरी स्थिति

----------


## Munneraja

सूर्य नमस्कार की चौथी स्थिति

----------


## Munneraja

सूर्य नमस्कार की पांचवी स्थिति

----------


## Munneraja

सूर्य नमस्कार की छठी स्थिति

----------


## Munneraja

सूर्य नमस्कार की सातवीं स्थिति

----------


## anoopverma

मैं कोशिश करुँगा की एक gif  फ़ाईल यहाँ डाल सकूँ, सूर्य-नमस्कार संबंधी

----------


## Awara.ladka

useful thread.....thnks

----------


## rajurr

Very Good aapne yog ka achha sutra dala


Thank you
Raju

----------


## anoopverma

http://www.abc-of-yoga.com/yogapract...salutation.asp

----------


## blue24

बहुत ही महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी | ;)

धन्यवाद्  |  :Tiranga:

----------


## SUNIL1107

*आदरणीय नियामक जी इस सूत्र को यदि केवल सूर्य नमस्कार से सम्बंधित न रखकर सम्पूर्ण योग एवं आसनों की जानकारी दी जावे तो अति कृपा होगी !*

----------


## anoopverma

> *आदरणीय नियामक जी इस सूत्र को यदि केवल सूर्य नमस्कार से सम्बंधित न रखकर सम्पूर्ण योग एवं आसनों की जानकारी दी जावे तो अति कृपा होगी !*


मैंने जो लिन्क उपर दिया है, उस पर जा कर आप सूर्य-नमस्कार का ऐनिमेशन तो देख हीं सकते हैं, उस पेज की साईड पैनल से आप अन्य आसनों की भी जानकारी ले सकते हैं। आप एक बार वहाँ जा कर देखिए।

----------


## Krish13

बहुत उपयोगी जानकारी.......

मुन्ना भैया से निवेदन है सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाएँ।

----------


## umabua

उपयोगी जानकारी को साझा करने के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## Munneraja

> *आदरणीय नियामक जी इस सूत्र को यदि केवल सूर्य नमस्कार से सम्बंधित न रखकर सम्पूर्ण योग एवं आसनों की जानकारी दी जावे तो अति कृपा होगी !*


इस व्यायाम का नाम ही "सूर्य नमस्कार" है 
और जैसा कि सूत्र के नाम से ही पता चलता है कि यह पूर्ण शारीरिक व्यायाम है जो शरीर को सुचारू बनाए रखता है 
पूर्ण निरापद है, अतः नि:संकोच किया जा सकता है

----------


## tarun210295

और जैसा कि सूत्र के नाम से ही पता चलता है कि यह पूर्ण शारीरिक व्यायाम है जो शरीर को सुचारू बनाए रखता है 
पूर्ण निरापद है, अतः नि:संकोच किया जा सकता है

----------

